# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  ضعف اللغة الفرنسية لدى بعض الاساتذة الجامعيين

## max_11

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
موضوع محير ويتطلب عدة علامات استفهام 
الكل يعلم ان التعليم الجامعي  
للمود العلمية يكون باللغة الفرنسية  
مشكلة يعاني منها الاساتذة الجدد 
الحاصلين الجدد على الماجستار 
ضعف رهيب في اللغة الفرنسية ومن امثلة ذلك  
استاذة مبتدئة من المفروض تكتب remarque  
للاسف كتبتها remarge وتنطقها remarg  
استاذة اخرى لكي تلفت انتباه الطلبة للاصغاء  
تصرخ بالصوت العالي داخل المدرج j'ai parle 
من المفروض تقول je parle 
بالاضافة الى الاخطاء الفادحة مثل la dictionaire  
والى غير ذلك 
فهل انت ايها العضو ان لاحظت ان لك شيئ من الضعف في الفرنسية  
وتحصلت على وظيفة في الجامعة  
فهل تدرس طلبتك بهذه الطريقة الخاطئة

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم

----------

